# Holy [email protected]!! Eddy Merckx monster weight loss!!



## philippec

Wow.... just wow!

Eddy's looking good now that he no longer resembles Shamu.

I just hope it is indeed the increased riding and not some concealed illness!

In any case, I'll wager a 6-pack of Chimay that this weight loss was accomplished on a full-carb diet!

A+

Philippe -- soon to be struck down by the gods of low carb for having blasphemed!!


----------



## 4bykn

*Glad to see it!*



philippec said:


> Wow.... just wow!
> 
> Eddy's looking good now that he no longer resembles Shamu.
> 
> I just hope it is indeed the increased riding and not some concealed illness!
> 
> In any case, I'll wager a 6-pack of Chimay that this weight loss was accomplished on a full-carb diet!
> 
> A+
> 
> Philippe -- soon to be struck down by the gods of low carb for having blasphemed!!


It was really somewhat disturbing seeing him all bloated, I'm glad to see him like this now.


----------



## divve

Eddy indeed is looking good. I saw first signs of his weight loss over a year ago. Considering the time it took it's likely not due to some unhealthy crash diet or illness.


----------



## Spinfinity

*I heard it was the South Bici Diet*

It's tough to see a hero decline and great to see him looking better.


----------



## mr meow meow

*I never had a problem with his weight*

I always thought he deserved to kick back and enjoy the rest of his life any way he wanted. He thrilled and inspired for so many years in the saddle, sacrificing good food and comfort for our entertainment. I saw that belly as his symbol of a 'job well done'.

Having said all that, it's good to see it happen, only if it's what he wanted.


----------



## wasfast

philippec said:


> Wow.... just wow!
> 
> Eddy's looking good now that he no longer resembles Shamu.


What's the source for the picture? I only mention it because it doesn't quite look like him. I also wonder as the picture I've attached was from the late Spring, not that many months ago. 

Don't get me wrong, I think it's great that he's thinner, just don't quite believe it!


----------



## mickey-mac

Yes, I know, these guys work their asses off for years and deserve to sit back, enjoying cubes of butter washed down with chocolate milk shakes. However, it really is nice to see him more closely resemble the Eddy of his riding days. I hope he has improved his health and extended his life in the process. Now if he can only get Stephen Roche on the same diet.


----------



## philippec

*from velonews.com*

It was taken yesterday at the Eurobike trade show in Friedrichshafen Germany. The picture is 100% photoshop free!! which makes pretty amazing IMHO.

see http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/6888.0.html

A+

Philippe


----------



## j-son

*Barely looks like him*

Wow .... it barely looks like Eddy. I would have never recognized him.


----------



## SteveD

*Wow*

I remember reading that when Eddy rode in the Ride for the Roses (Lance's charity fundraiser) he was on the front pulling in the mid 20 mphs, despite his 280+ - pound body. I bet he can really motor now.

He really looks great!


----------



## haiku d'etat

*looks great, but*

20 years older without the weight.

good on ya, eddy!


----------



## PaulCL

*Heck with Eddy*

(though he does look great)....that frame!! Whoa!! I want one!


----------



## MikeBiker

I read somewhere that Eddy had been sick and lost weight because of it.


----------



## haiku d'etat

*sorry, spirito baby! (nm)*

12345


----------



## Roadcruiser

Best I've seen him in years. He even looks younger in that picture. I wonder if he's trying to get into shape for some upcoming major events? That man has done more for the popularity of cycling than anyone.


----------



## Rthur2sheds

perhaps "the cannibal" has introduced some leafy greens into his diet?


----------



## Frogger

*Fat guy pulling 20 mph+ = No problem*



SteveD said:


> I remember reading that when Eddy rode in the Ride for the Roses (Lance's charity fundraiser) he was on the front pulling in the mid 20 mphs, despite his 280+ - pound body. I bet he can really motor now.
> 
> He really looks great!


Fat guys can always pull 20+ mph on the flats  ... but now he can probably pace the peloton up a long moderate incline.


----------



## Bocephus Jones

Frogger said:


> Fat guys can always pull 20+ mph on the flats  ... but now he can probably pace the peloton up a long moderate incline.


hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Fogdweller

*He's been riding*

The great St. Liggett mentioned that he talked to Eddy before the tour started and that he had done over 200 rides in the previous year. He looks great.


----------



## Coolhand

The cyclingnews piece discussed how Eddy had remarked that part of his weight loss was due to "cycling lots". Can you imagine the poor masters class that he shows up for-- ouch!


----------



## TurboTurtle

philippec said:


> Wow.... just wow!
> 
> Eddy's looking good now that he no longer resembles Shamu.
> 
> I just hope it is indeed the increased riding and not some concealed illness!
> 
> In any case, I'll wager a 6-pack of Chimay that this weight loss was accomplished on a full-carb diet!
> 
> A+
> 
> Philippe -- soon to be struck down by the gods of low carb for having blasphemed!!


Now if he would just quit pushing plastic frames, he would be the Eddy of old.

TF


----------



## Francis Cebedo

*Truly, truly remarkable!*

What a transformation. It seems like it took him decades to get that big. And he turns it around in a year??

<img src="https://www.lachicamerengue.com/albums/Amstel2003/DSC09606.JPG">


Greg Lemond and Hinault, take your cue! It is possible to recover from the post yellow jersey overweight blues. Lance, be careful. You're going to ballon in weight as soon as you quit.

Bravo Eddy. You're the greatest cyclist ever, again. 

francois


----------



## philippec

*Hinault??!!???*



francois said:


> What a transformation. It seems like it took him decades to get that big. And he turns it around in a year??
> 
> <img src="https://www.lachicamerengue.com/albums/Amstel2003/DSC09606.JPG">
> 
> 
> Greg Lemond and Hinault, take your cue! It is possible to recover from the post yellow jersey overweight blues. Lance, be careful. You're going to ballon in weight as soon as you quit.
> 
> Bravo Eddy. You're the greatest cyclist ever, again.
> 
> francois


Bernard s fit, thin and can still rip the legs off of most people he rides with!! You must be thinking of someone else -- like Fignon or Roche -- who have become real chenlers. Even Indurain has put on weight -- but Hinault is still lean.

A+

Philippe


----------



## Francis Cebedo

philippec said:


> Bernard s fit, thin and can still rip the legs off of most people he rides with!! You must be thinking of someone else -- like Fignon or Roche -- who have become real chenlers. Even Indurain has put on weight -- but Hinault is still lean.
> 
> A+
> 
> Philippe


He's probably fit. Looks like you have the insider scoop. I wouldn't call him thin. He seems like a naturally stocky guy now that I've taken a closer look.

He always wears these short sleeve button shirts that make him look beefy.
<img src="https://www.ville-st-girons.fr/bienvenue/actualites/tour_2003/images/tour_2003_028.jpg">


The other tour winners are bigger for sure:
<img src="https://images.usatoday.com/sports/gallery/03tour/five.jpg">


Lemond looks big from time to time (maybe when he gets bitter):
<img src="https://www.renowheelmen.org/images/gprix/gprix7.jpg">

francois


----------



## lonefrontranger

*I wonder...*



Fogdweller said:


> The great St. Liggett mentioned that he talked to Eddy before the tour started and that he had done over 200 rides in the previous year. He looks great.


If he finally got his back fixed???

He had a serious back injury (crushed vertebrae) from a derny crash in the early years of his pro career. He always claimed that he rode with pain, this is partly why he had a well-known penchant for constantly fiddling with his seat height adjustment. I read somewhere in a Merckx biography that this is partly why he got so badly out of shape when he retired, because not only does he love his beer, but he also couldn't handle the pain of riding long distances without a "purpose" for it.

God, I'd hate to be the poor master's men suckers who have to line up next to him... I know he could still motor on the benefit rides even totally unfit at 280+ lbs.


----------



## zion rasta

*Dude, you are talking like a couch potato.......*

Are you over weight???
There is nothing good about "kicking back" and get fat. If you want to enjoy life, you must be fit. I do not know of any obese person that "enjoys" life......



mr meow meow said:


> I always thought he deserved to kick back and enjoy the rest of his life any way he wanted. He thrilled and inspired for so many years in the saddle, sacrificing good food and comfort for our entertainment. I saw that belly as his symbol of a 'job well done'.
> 
> Having said all that, it's good to see it happen, only if it's what he wanted.


----------



## aliensporebomb

*Whoa! Awesome!*



philippec said:


> Wow.... just wow!
> 
> Eddy's looking good now that he no longer resembles Shamu.
> 
> I just hope it is indeed the increased riding and not some concealed illness!
> 
> In any case, I'll wager a 6-pack of Chimay that this weight loss was accomplished on a full-carb diet!
> 
> A+
> 
> Philippe -- soon to be struck down by the gods of low carb for having blasphemed!!


Indeed. He looks like an older male model now - I mean, look at the
before and after pics - he looks younger, like losing the weight took
off 10 or 15 years (and it probably did his circulatory system a favor
too).

Bravo! I'd hate to try and race against him now, he still has some tricks up
his sleeve I'm sure.


----------



## hinault's dog

*met eddy yesterday*



wasfast said:


> What's the source for the picture? I only mention it because it doesn't quite look like him. I also wonder as the picture I've attached was from the late Spring, not that many months ago.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think it's great that he's thinner, just don't quite believe it!


i got eddys autograph at the tour of britain yesterday and phillipec's picture is correct


----------



## jakerson

aliensporebomb said:


> look at the before and after


 To me, his weight loss is damn inspiring!

(edited to remove pic)


----------



## philippec

*Wow....*

Merckx looses weight and becomes Musseuw!!

I need to go on that kind of diet!!

A+

Philippe


----------



## spookyload

jakerson said:


> Here ya go. I put the before and afters together. He looks totally fierce in that after pic - like a hired killer on his day off or something. To me, that weight loss is damn inspiring!


I don't think the guy on the right is the same as Eddy in the other two pictures. The first time I saw it I thought that, now that they are all three together, I think it even more. First big indication is the earlobes. Eddy has detached earlobes in the first two pictures. In the third they are attached. I don't think weight loss will do that.


----------



## FastFred

More proof indeed that cycling is THE BEST way to lose weight! Good job, Eddy!


----------



## Nate Haler

*what a shmoe you are, saying things like that!*



jakerson said:


> Here ya go. I put the before and afters together. He looks totally fierce in that after pic - like a hired killer on his day off or something. To me, that weight loss is damn inspiring!


----------
The person on the far right pic is not Eddy, and how does a smiling man holding a bicycle frame "look like a hired killer on his day off"?

He doesn't look fierce either, he looks like what he is: a handsome smiling mature man.

sheessuzzz....


----------



## SHVentus

Could it be stomach stapling?


----------



## philippec

*Holy unregognised cycling superstar batman!!!*

C'mon folks....

He hasn't been retired for *that* long...

doesn't anyone remember the Lion of Flanders -- Johan Museeuw? -- because that's the guy in the right-hand picture...

how quick we are to forget the greats...

P.S. also bonemen, who took that picture of Musseuw, correctly id'd him as the " Lion of Flanders" --- not to be confused with " the Canibal" 

--- A+
Philippe " I still remember what Claude Criquelon looks like" Crist


----------



## divve

Merckx shed enough weight to provided meat for creating two unique entities. Hence, the Cannibal and the Lion of Flanders are one and the same.


----------



## dennismacmoore

Looking like a 25 years old young with no overweight. Nice to see you no fat on your body.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Man.. Talk about shredding the weight off your bones! Good for him.. Very impressive loss.


----------



## Fivethumbs

Did someone hold a séance for this thread?


----------



## rubbersoul

Looks great however really hope it wasn't illness related. Cancer and associated chemo can strip away the pounds on a person.


----------



## Kai Winters

I had the opportunity to sit and talk with him for nearly half and hour, years ago, at Interbike. He is a great guy. No ego in the way...just a bike guy...it was awesome.
He signed a book for me as well.

I like the guy and would love to have that frame.


----------



## PlatyPius

Fivethumbs said:


> Did someone hold a séance for this thread?


No sh1+! I think this is the first time I've seen a 7 year old thread recalled from the grave!


----------



## Wheelspeed

lonefrontranger said:


> If he finally got his back fixed???
> 
> He had a serious back injury (crushed vertebrae) from a derny crash in the early years of his pro career.  He always claimed that he rode with pain, this is partly why he had a well-known penchant for constantly fiddling with his seat height adjustment. I read somewhere in a Merckx biography that this is partly why he got so badly out of shape when he retired, because not only does he love his beer, but he also couldn't handle the pain of riding long distances without a "purpose" for it.
> 
> God, I'd hate to be the poor master's men suckers who have to line up next to him... I know he could still motor on the benefit rides even totally unfit at 280+ lbs.


Alright, I don't know any of the history... all I know is I love my old Merckx bike, and someone brought this thread to life and I didn't realize it until after I read all the posts... but...

It seems the guy loved riding and also loved beer. He proved the world of his dedication to his love of riding, and now that he's retired and with back pain, let him prove his dedication of his love of beer! He seems like a friendly guy... he's probably having a great time socializing with friends while enjoying riding in a more 'retired' way. (And for the master's class- I wouldn't regret lining up against him... I'd ask where he's planning to grab a beer so I could buy him one when I finally finished.)


----------



## ronderman

Got a 2002 Merckx team SC - it's my second. That bike will always have something special.

As for Eddy - look when you crush as long as you did you can't just stop and expect to stay at the same weight. These guys burn more calories than any of us could know.


----------



## BryanSayer

Lemond's weight might be medicine related. He has Gillian-Barre syndrome, I believe.


----------

